# Need advice on a good router to put on my table



## oak boy (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a Dewalt DW618 on my router table right now. It worked good till last week while routering some oak casement molding. It started to rumble a little, then a little more and a little more, then I lost a bearing right in the middle of the project I said. I ordered 2 new bearings, brushes, and a magnetic ring. Got the parts, repaired it, finished the molding. believe it or not starting to get the rumble back. Time for a new one.:furious:Any suggestions on a good dependable make and model that will last for more than a couple of years..Thanks

Oak Boy


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not partial any particular brand, but my table router (motor only) is a PC7518. It's in a Jessem lift. Going on 8 years and not a whimper. Made tons of raised panel doors in oak.:thumbsup:
I have several other brands and sizes for out of table work and all but the  Bosch Colt are excellent performers.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Milwaukee 5625 and the PC7518 are the workhorses of the industry. My concern with PC these days is that the brand is being relegated to more of a consumer/DIY role in the market behind DW, so you'll want to be sure you're not getting a newly cheapened model if you go that route. I wouldn't hesitate to go with a Bosch 1619, Freud FT3000, Makita 3612, DW625, or Hitachi M12V2 either...these are all well regarded 15 amp routers.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on how much power you want, the Hitachi KM12VC/M12VC, or M12V2 are both excellent routers that hold up to plenty of abuse... (KM12VC and M12VC are the same router, the KM12VC just includes a fixed, AND a plunge base, the M12VC is fixed base only...)


----------

